# Seit dem heutigen Patch ständig CTD



## Nocitu (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich und mehrere Gildies haben seit heute nach dem Patch/Hotfix dass Problem von ständigen CTDs. 

Bei mir tritts auf nachdem ein Scen vorbei is.. 
hab auch schon 2 verschiedene neuere Treiber für meine Nvidia ausprobiert.. keine Abhilfe..


----------



## DaMosha (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mit CTD nen Crash aufn Desktop meinst, dann hab ich das auch seit dem neusten Patch / Hotfix.


----------



## QMaster30 (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir stürzt der Rechner alle paar Sekunden in Altdorf ab. Diese Stadt kann ich nicht mehr betreten zur Zeit.


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (21. Oktober 2008)

bei mir isset auch so. schade eigentlich...


----------



## Topsecret (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab seit dem Hotfix heute, mit erheblichen FPS Einbussen in Szenarios zu kämpfen, gestern Abend lief es noch ruckelfrei, heute nur noch Daumenkino.
Hoffe morgen kommt wieder ein Hotfix ^^ sind ja normalerweise recht schnell bei so Sachen.

Gruß


----------



## Sharymir (21. Oktober 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Ich hab seit dem Hotfix heute, mit erheblichen FPS Einbussen in Szenarios zu kämpfen, gestern Abend lief es noch ruckelfrei, heute nur noch Daumenkino.
> Hoffe morgen kommt wieder ein Hotfix ^^ sind ja normalerweise recht schnell bei so Sachen.
> 
> Gruß




Jo...es ruckelt sich blöde.Habs irgendwie das Gefühl die schauen sich langsam den Schmuddelservice bei Blizz ab :\


----------



## Wunala (21. Oktober 2008)

kann mich nur anschliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (21. Oktober 2008)

same here


----------



## b0mb4z (21. Oktober 2008)

Jau. In den Szenarion heute sehr miese Performance. 
Aber glücklicherweise keine CTDs.

Hoffe, die beheben das Problemchen bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldor (21. Oktober 2008)

Auch CTD in schöner Regelmäßigkeit bei mir seit Hotfix. Vorher (bis auf den Altdorf-Marktplatz-Crash) nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## El Homer (21. Oktober 2008)

Das tut ja soo gut nicht der einzige mit demselben Problem zu sein.
Hoffentlich beheben die das schnell, weil ich habe auch ständig CDTs und das im sekunden Takt.
Ich habs aufgegeben und versuchs morgen nochma.

(PS. wollte schon heute Abend wutentbrand auch son Forum aufmachen, Buffed HP stands sofort im Ticker xP)


----------



## warhammerfanboy (21. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir läuft alles wie immer weiß gar net was ihr  meint


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Oktober 2008)

ja ruckelt wieder und nach einem SZ falle ich auf Win zurück


----------



## FJKO (21. Oktober 2008)

leider hatte ich heute mehr CTD als in der gilden beta -.-


----------



## Grimtom (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir isses so schlimm, dass ich nur noch extreme Dia-Show habe .... nix geht mehr ... SZ unspielbar. 
Hatte bis gestern NULL Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Oktober 2008)

jop alle 5 mins...


----------



## killercoree (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich und meine Gilde hatten heute auch alle 8 min ca. crash t odestop und bei manchen leif sen sehr shckecht obwohl sonst ruckelfrei,....


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich merks das die Performance runtergeht, CTDs hab ich nicht, dafür fängt es jetzt an zu laggen, und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Mlrs (21. Oktober 2008)

das mit dem altdorf marktplatz crash hatte ich auch das problem, hab 
einfach im nvidia treiber anstatt "supersampling" auf "multisampling" gestellt, und seitdem kein 
crash mehr gehabt.
versucht das mal.


----------



## Ellrock (21. Oktober 2008)

Nocitu schrieb:


> Ich und mehrere Gildies haben seit heute nach dem Patch/Hotfix dass Problem von ständigen CTDs.
> 
> Bei mir tritts auf nachdem ein Scen vorbei is..
> hab auch schon 2 verschiedene neuere Treiber für meine Nvidia ausprobiert.. keine Abhilfe..




Bei mir auch - 2 Abstütze in drei Stunden. Alles runterdrehen an Grafik hilft nach meiner Ansicht als Notlösung.
Sie scheinen wohl noch an anderen Stellen gewerkelt zu haben - als an den in den Patchnotes beschriebenen.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (21. Oktober 2008)

seit heute nur noch Daumenkino im BG (egal welches) und alle halbe Stunde CTD ...


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. Oktober 2008)

Puh, mir fällt ein Stein vom Zockerherzen. Dachte auch schon, ich wäre der Einzige mit dem Problem.

Ich tippe auf einen Hotfix morgen früh...


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (21. Oktober 2008)

Mlrs schrieb:


> das mit dem altdorf marktplatz crash hatte ich auch das problem, hab
> einfach im nvidia treiber anstatt "supersampling" auf "multisampling" gestellt, und seitdem kein
> crash mehr gehabt.
> versucht das mal.



ich wills gern mal versuchen - aber wo/wie macht man das?


----------



## Ghymalen (21. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch andauernd CTDs
Lustigerweise stürzt das Spiel nach 1min ab wenn ich mit meinem Main spielen will. (Steht in Avelorn bei den Szenarien Questgebern). Mt meinem Twink der sich im 2. Elfenkapitel befindet kann ich eine gute halbe Stunde spielen bis es dann abstürzt..

Freue mich auch schon auf den hoffentlich kommenden Hotfix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (21. Oktober 2008)

Man muss auch mal die Vorteile sehen ....
Mein Graka-Treiber ist nun wenigstens aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crom1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Habe auch andauernd CTDs
> Lustigerweise stürzt das Spiel nach 1min ab wenn ich mit meinem Main spielen will. (Steht in Avelorn bei den Szenarien Questgebern). Mt meinem Twink der sich im 2. Elfenkapitel befindet kann ich eine gute halbe Stunde spielen bis es dann abstürzt..
> 
> Freue mich auch schon auf den hoffentlich kommenden Hotfix
> ...




Das selbe Problem WAR ist momentan unspielbar für mich und bin schon wieder beim neuinstallieren, aber scheinbar leigt es doch an was anderem.

Zunächst dachte ich es liegt nur am Gebiet nicht mal ne minute und ich hatte CTDs am laufenden band mit mühe hab ich mich dann nach Avalon geschlept. Aber dort selbes problem nur eben nach 5 min

hoffe ich kann morgen gemütlich spielen.


----------



## Riku182 (21. Oktober 2008)

Naja wenigstens können wir uns über den Morgigen Patch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondrasil (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier wird das ganze auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69127


----------



## Konin (21. Oktober 2008)

Rondrasil schrieb:


> Hier wird das ganze auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69127



Naja, wir haben das durchweg in der ganzen Gilde, im Abstand von 15-60 Minuten ist wirklich so gut wie jeder aufm Desktop, egal ob beim Questen, PQ, nach dem Szenario (Szenarien selbst scheinen stabil zu sein) oder im Open-RvR.

Und nein, das liegt nicht an irgendwelchen Addons, Grafikkarten oder ähnlichem da alle Konfigurationen betroffen sind und auch Spieler mit und ohne Addons. Aber das wichtigste: ERST SEIT HEUTE
Der Thread oben bezieht sich ja eher auf allgemeine CTDs, dies Problem tritt aber erst seit dem heutigen Hotfix auf.


----------



## kescho (21. Oktober 2008)

bei mir wa es am anfang ganz lustig das is es immer abgestürzt nachdem ich ein mob gelootet hab nur mitlerweile nervt es da ich jetzt im szenario angst haben muss das lootfenster zu schließen hoffe morgen gehts wieder


----------



## Omukae (21. Oktober 2008)

Nocitu schrieb:


> Ich und mehrere Gildies haben seit heute nach dem Patch/Hotfix dass Problem von ständigen CTDs.
> 
> Bei mir tritts auf nachdem ein Scen vorbei is..
> hab auch schon 2 verschiedene neuere Treiber für meine Nvidia ausprobiert.. keine Abhilfe..



Bei mir das gleiche Problem, aber nicht in Scenarios sondern innerhalb Altdorfs und wenn Gebiete geladen werden


----------



## Omukae (21. Oktober 2008)

Rondrasil schrieb:


> Hier wird das ganze auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69127



Eben nicht, da das Problem erst seitdem heutigen hotfix auftritt


----------



## sir julius (21. Oktober 2008)

oh ja bei mir im szenario auch nur daumen kino   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danach darf ich mir das WAR symbol auf meinem desktop (hintergrundbild) anschaun....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 hoffe das ist bald wieder weg sonst kann ich nur noch questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sir julius (21. Oktober 2008)

ach ja besonders nett wars bei der PQ (Erengrad Imperium Kapitel 11, Nordpass, in diesem großen tempel die) als kurz vor Ende der 2. Phase die gesamte Gruppe dc hatte und danach die PQ als gescheitert angezeigt wurde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das heißt wir durften nochmal anfangen und die gefühlten 200 Mobs noch mal killn (Phase 1)


----------



## Damago (21. Oktober 2008)

Also geht es nicht nur mir so :-)
Echt ziemlich nervenaufreibend: 
innerhalb von 3 Stunden hatte ich 5x CTD, ca. 6x einfach so nen disco und war wieder im charakterauswahlmenü, 5x war meine verbindung einfach nicht mehr vorhanden, was jeweils zum pc-neustart führte :-( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamage (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir haben die Aktuellsten Grafikkarten Treiber abhilfe geschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilifinger (21. Oktober 2008)

Joah gleiches bei mir auch. Seit heute ständig CTD. In 2 Stunden 5 mal. Vorher hatte ich das überhaupt erst 1 mal


----------



## xMetabaron (21. Oktober 2008)

Bisher hatte ich 1x pro Abend einen ctd, heute Abend alle 20-30 min...
Also entweder mein Rechner gibt den Geist auf oder die haben etwas verbockt.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja, irgendwas haben sie vergeigt. Üble Ruckler die es so vorher nicht gab und ein Mitspieler flog andauernd aus dem Spiel.


----------



## BloodyLove (22. Oktober 2008)

tritt auf bei Zonenwechsel jeder Art.... ob Fliegen oder Scenario-ende..... einfach nur nervig!


----------



## Iodun (22. Oktober 2008)

ich hab das komischer weise nicht aber einer aus unserer gilde wird alle paar min rausgeballert. kann also nicht unbedingt am hotfix liegen. ich denke das problem liegt eher an der kiste. könnte ich mir jedenfalls vorstelln weil ich und die meisten aus der gilde haben das problem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist nicht ok das das die performance bei einigen so lahmlegt


----------



## DefenderX (22. Oktober 2008)

Abstürze blieben mir Gott sei Dank erspart aber die Perfomance ist auch bei mir schlechter geworden...  Hoffe  das hier schnell abhilfe geschafft wird. Besonders die ClientCrashes sind sicherlich für die betroffenen  mehr als ärgerlich...


----------



## Gin (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte heute zum ersten Mal so gut wie gar keine Ruckler - ok, ein paar kleinere Nachladeruckler, aber weitaus weniger als sonst. ALLERDINGS habe ich heute vor dem Starten auch den neuesten Grafikkartentreiber geladen und die kompletten Einstellungen aus diesem Thread - http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71118 - übernommen, da das Einstellen verschiedener AA und AF-Werte bisher so gut wie keinerlei Performance-Unterschiede ergab. 

Dazu würde dann auch die Theorie



Mlrs schrieb:


> einfach im nvidia treiber anstatt "supersampling" auf "multisampling" gestellt, und seitdem kein
> crash mehr gehabt.
> versucht das mal.



passen.

Vielleicht hilft es ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (22. Oktober 2008)

hab ich auch gemacht. bei mir hats nicht viel geändert ausser das dieses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ruckeln weg ist


----------



## Ascían (22. Oktober 2008)

- Performance ist 'ne Katastrophe seit heute
- 2 Mal Crash to Desktop gehabt, einmal in Altdorf, einmal Tor Anroc

:'-(


----------



## Ætherschwall (22. Oktober 2008)

Gegen Ruckler in Szenarien:

http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...ffthrottle.aspx downloaden


unter   "Warverzeichnis\Interface\Addons"    installieren


War neustarten oder /reloadui eintippen 


danach          /script buffrefreshdelay = 3.0


das funktioniert 1a 

Wer das schonmal gemacht hat bzw hat muss er nach jeden Patch dieses befehl neu eingeben.

Hoffe konnte einige helfen.

Mfg. Æther

Ps: werde auch seid den heutigen Hotfix immer wieder nach den Szenaio im desc gekickt


----------



## Rondrasil (22. Oktober 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> Eben nicht, da das Problem erst seitdem heutigen hotfix auftritt



Auch wenns bei manchen erst seit dem neusten hotfix ist, viele hatten das problem schon vorher.

Und da die problembeschreibungen korrespondieren, scheints ja ursachentechnisch so in die gleiche richtung zu gehn.


----------



## Undertaker99 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Massen CTD sind erst seid dem heutigen Patch festzustellen


----------



## Carimba (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe so alle 2 Stunden nen CTD.
Dafür scheine ich der einzige zu sein, bei dem die performance overall besser geworden ist. lief heute wie butter, selbst bei unmassen an leuten und effekten.


----------



## Mookie (22. Oktober 2008)

Also Performance ist bei mir gleich geblieben allerdings flieg ich alle 10-15min aufs Desktop (natürlich immer mitten im Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), das war vorher nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch das selbe Prob. Performance geht in den Szenarien derb in den Keller und das Spiel schliesst sich ständig selber. Ich hoffe ihr wart alle so schlau und habt das auch im Spiel per Hilfesystem gemeldet. *G*


----------



## BloodyLove (22. Oktober 2008)

lasst uns doch den ganzen Spaß mal ordnen....

Jeder der erst seit 21.10.2008 dieses Problem hat soll mal seine Hardware und Betriebssystem posten... Vielleicht gibts da Parallelen...

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
RAM: 2 GB Corsair DDR2
Board: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
Chipsatz: nForce 570 SLI
GFX: nVidia GF 8800GTX
BS: Windows XP SP3


----------



## Gumja (22. Oktober 2008)

Seit Release hatte ich vielleicht 4 oder 5 mal n crash zum Desktop...
Seit dem Hotfix gestern Abend alleine 5x
DAT NERVT!



BloodyLove schrieb:


> lasst uns doch den ganzen Spaß mal ordnen....
> 
> Jeder der erst seit 21.10.2008 dieses Problem hat soll mal seine Hardware und Betriebssystem posten... Vielleicht gibts da Parallelen...



CPU: Intel Core Duo CPU E6750 @2.66GHz
RAM: 3,5 GB Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4
Board: Gigabyte P35-DS3P
Chipsatz: Intel G3x
GFX: nVidia GF 8800GTS
BS: Windows XP SP3


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2008)

Nvidia 88xx Reihe eventuell?
Mein 8600 GT OC macht keine Probleme, Vista 64. Obwohl ich auch mittlerweile meinen ersten CTD hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (22. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Seit Release hatte ich vielleicht 4 oder 5 mal n crash zum Desktop...
> Seit dem Hotfix gestern Abend alleine 5x
> DAT NERVT!
> 
> ...




Hatte getern abend auch das erste mal dieses CTD-Phänomen und ne stunde später nen komplettabsturz, dass nur noch per pc-knopf abstellen möglich war, sowas hasse ich und hatte dann den Nerv nicht mehr, den PC zu rebooten.
Komischerweise habe ich fast das identische System wie du, nur Vista 32 ultimate drauf.
Könnte also durchaus an der 88xxer nVidia Serie liegen, vielleicht benötigt man da einen neuen Treiber (den es warscheinlich noch gar nicht gibt). ich kuck mal heute abend, sollte es bis dahin keine Lösung geben.

Cheers


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (22. Oktober 2008)

Glaube nicht, das es an den Kisten liegt. Habe auch seit dem patch gestern ca. alle 1/2h nen CtD. Hab das game dann noch auf dem Rechner meiner Frau installiert, dort gab es die gleichen probs. Die Rechnerkonfigs sind doch recht unterschiedlich, beide Systeme laufen unter den neuesten Treibern.

CPU: C2D 6750 @3600MHz
RAM: 4 GB Mushkin DDR2 800
Board: Asus P5K
Chipsatz: Intel P35
GFX: Radeon HD 3850
BS: Vista Ultimate 64bit

CPU: AMD Opteron 144 @3GHz
RAM: 2GB Corsair DDR400
Board: Asus A8R32 MVP Deluxe
Chipsatz: Amd
GFX: ATI X1950 GT
BS: XP prof. SP3

Grüße


----------



## Gortek (22. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie macht mir das ganze Sorgen, es ist genau so wie es bei AoC war......nach jedem Patch gab es mehr Probleme, denn am Anfang liefen beide Spiele einwandfrei bei mir und erst nach x Patches und Hotfixes wurde es zunehmend unspielbarer (komischerweise bei einigen besser).

Hoffe dass sich diese Probleme schnell und effizient lösen, denn das Spiel ist toll und ich möchte noch einige Monate spass damit haben.

Erst HG:L, dann AoC, nun WAR............man verliert so langsam das vertrauen in die Spieleindustrie.


Cheers


----------



## RealHaspa (22. Oktober 2008)

Vllt wollten sie mit dem Hotfix nur testen ob sie die richtigen Schrauben gefunden haben um die vorherigen CtD zu unterbinden, quasi Try and Error.

Allerdings ist es schon bedenktlich das Mythic laut eigener Aussage bis zum 1.1 Patch warten will diesen Bug zu beheben. Sollten sie das nicht bis zum 13.11.08 hinbekommen verlieren sie mehr Spieler als Notwendig und das wäre sehr schade da WAR imo ein Top PvP Game ist, mit zwar kleinen Macken, mit denen man aber leben kann.

Aber alle 20-90 Minuten ausm Game fliegen machen nicht viele Spieler auf Dauer mit.


----------



## Krimal (22. Oktober 2008)

Selbiges hier, ich hab Instantdesktops alle 5 Minuten. Lustigerweise aber nicht in den Szenarien...


----------



## gw1200 (22. Oktober 2008)

Krimal schrieb:


> Selbiges hier, ich hab Instantdesktops alle 5 Minuten. Lustigerweise aber nicht in den Szenarien...



Vorher hatte ich nie CtD, seit gestern teilweise permanent. Komischerweise passiert es bei einem Char öfter, bei dem Anderen weniger. Szenarien halten zwar (wenn ich es schaffe rein zukommen) aber ruckeln teilweise derb (auch neu).


----------



## imperialo (22. Oktober 2008)

same here....

Szenarien unspielbar... und CTD

dachte erst liegt an meinem Rechner.. aber nachdem ich den Thread entdeckt habe, denke ich is mein Rechner unschuldig (Jetzt muss ich den nachher streicheln.. hab ihn ja gestern geschlagen und getreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Grüsse Malle

p.s.: Meine Konfi

CPU: AMD x2 5000+
RAM: 4 GB 
Board: MSI irgendwas
Chipsatz: xxx
GFX: ATI 512MB
BS: Windows Vista 32 Home


----------



## Nocitu (22. Oktober 2008)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3,42GHz
RAM: 4 GB Corsair DDR2
Board: Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
Chipsatz: Intel
GFX: ASUS ENGTX 260 TOP (nvidia)
BS: Windows XP SP3

Grakatreiber: Hatte vorher den 177.89 und gestern vorm Patch noch 178.24 installiert.. dann traten die ständigen CTDs auf und ich dachte liegt am Treiber.. bin dann umgestiegen auf den 178.13 da einige meinten mit dem haben sie keine Probleme.. leider war das bei mir nicht der Fall..


----------



## Undertaker99 (22. Oktober 2008)

Es liegt nicht am Treiber , sondern definitiv am letzten Post-Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab seit gestern auch beide Treiber getestet und erhielt mit beiden die CTD´s


----------



## Catwar (22. Oktober 2008)

Mich hats nun auch erwischt. Spiele seit der OB und war immer mit der Performance zufrieden. Seit gestern 1-2x/std CTD. Da es so Zeitnah nach dem Hotfix passiert ist, liegt die Vermutung doch sehr nah das es daran liegt.
Deswegen werde ich obwohl es für mein System neuere Grafik-Treiber und auch Audiotreiber gibt erstmal ruhe bewaren und abwarten. Hab bisher nur mal den Cach-Ornder geleert und alle Addons gelöscht und die Datein überprüfen lassen.


----------



## RiU (22. Oktober 2008)

Das CtD Problem ist ja leider kein neues... ab und an kann man in Offiziellen Aussagen auch mal ne Randnotiz dazu lesen. Ich hatte am Anfang des Spiels im 30 min Takt CtDs das lag aber anscheinden am RAM.

Nachdem ich den RAM aufgerüstet habe gings wieder reibungslos... Nach dem letzten Patch fliege ich nach jedem Scenario raus -.- Komischerweise auch wenn wir grade im Chat nen guten RP Fluß habe aber das mag zufall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem als solches Betrifft ja leider willkürlich Spieler unabhängig vom System und von der Configuration...  Meine RAM vermutung hatte sich erledigt als wir in der Gilde folgendes festegestellt haben.

Spielerin A: Noch keinen einzigen CtD.. bei nem sigle core Rechner mit 1GB RAM

Spieler B: alle 2 - 10 minuten CtD obwohl er einen brandneuen Rechner hat auf bis auf Windoff und die Treiberprogramme nur WAR installiert wurde

Solche krassen gegensätzlichen Beispiele lese ich in vielen Foren und ich als Computerlaie kann mir das nicht erklären... Hoffe nur das es schnell behoben wird, da ich sonst denke das einige Leute frustriert aufhören werden obwohl ihnen das Spiel an sich sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch das Problem, nur bei mir wäre es lange Spielzeit wenn es 5 Minuten wären. Bei mir ist es maximal 30 sekunden bis ich raus fliege. Bei einem Ladebildschirm ist es dann immerhin 1 Minute.

System: Windows Vista 32Bit

CPU: AMD Phenom 9550 Quad Core 2,2GHz
RAM: 4GB
Grafik: MSI NX8600GT MTD256E (Geforce 8600GT)
Board: Asus M3N-HD/HDMI

Das Problem bei mir ist aber auch noch zusätzlich das ich keinen neuen Grafikkartentreiber installieren kann. Jedesmal wenn ich den neuesten Treiber installiere bekomme ich sobald ich meinen Windows Desktop sehe nen schwarzen Bildschirm und ab dann ist tote Hose.
Auch wenn es gerade hier nicht rein gehört, aber vllt kann mir da ja wer nen Tip geben wie ich das Problem lösen kann.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

An alle die Porbleme haben löscht mal die Datei data.myp und startet den Patcher neu und klickt unten alle Dateien überprüfen. Die Datei data.myp darf nicht grösser sein als 40MB ca.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Catwar (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> An alle die Porbleme haben löscht mal die Datei data.myp und startet den Patcher neu und klickt unten alle Dateien überprüfen. Die Datei data.myp darf nicht grösser sein als 40MB ca.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



bei mir ist die data.myp 1.04GB groß, werde deinen Tip mal ausprobieren, danke


----------



## Lorghi (22. Oktober 2008)

lustig. nachdem ich die datei gelöscht habe & alle Dateien überprüft, ist data.myp wieder da & wieder 47 mb groß.


----------



## Khalem (22. Oktober 2008)

Warum machen die von Mythic nichts bzw melden sich nichteinmal zu Wort? Das kann ja nicht sein das bei 70% aller Spieler das Spiel unspielbar ist -.-


----------



## Acy (22. Oktober 2008)

45-55 MB ist ja auch die korrekte Größe (je nachdem, wann man gepatched hat, woher man den Client hat, usw. weil das im Grunde nur ein Archiv ist, wo die Dateien (und evtl. alte Reste) drinstecken). Das mit 40 MB ist so (wenn man es genau nimmt) quatsch.



			
				Khalem schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machen die von Mythic nichts bzw melden sich nichteinmal zu Wort? Das kann ja nicht sein das bei 70% aller Spieler das Spiel unspielbar ist -.-


Ein kurzer Blick auf die US-Seite würde zeigen, dass dort heute nacht bereits ein potentieller Fix dazu aufgespielt wurde, aber einfach mal losmeckern macht ja mehr Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist sie auch nachm löschen und überprüfen fast 50MB groß.

Habe gerade im Spiel getestet ob es was gebracht hat. Fazit: Nein mir hat es nix gebracht. So langsam bekomme ich einen an der Waffel. Meine Freundin hat mit einem bedeutend schlechterem PC weniger Probleme als ich. Habe zwar vorher auch ab und an mal CTD gehabt aber nur ab und an mal. Wenn ich raus geflogen bin war es vorher wenn dann nur das sich der Grafikkartentreiber abgeschossen hatte. Jetzt bekomme ich gar keine Meldungen mehr. Aber auch erst seit gestern mit dem Patch.

Hoffe es ist bald wieder besser und ich kann wieder spielen.


----------



## Khalem (22. Oktober 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> 45-55 MB ist ja auch die korrekte Größe (je nachdem, wann man gepatched hat, woher man den Client hat, usw. weil das im Grunde nur ein Archiv ist, wo die Dateien (und evtl. alte Reste) drinstecken). Das mit 40 MB ist so (wenn man es genau nimmt) quatsch.
> 
> 
> Ein kurzer Blick auf die US-Seite würde zeigen, dass dort heute nacht bereits ein potentieller Fix dazu aufgespielt wurde, aber einfach mal losmeckern macht ja mehr Spaß.
> ...



Ein offizielles Deutsches Forum wäre auch mal wa feines...


----------



## Catwar (22. Oktober 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> lustig. nachdem ich die datei gelöscht habe & alle Dateien überprüft, ist data.myp wieder da & wieder 47 mb groß.



Dito. Werde jetzt mal 1-2std zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ob es was gebracht hat.Wenn ich hier nix mehr schreibe dann bin ich wieder zufrieden wie vorher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (22. Oktober 2008)

AUAAAA
Im Spiel bringts zwar nichts - aber der HDD.... mein data.myp ist nämlich kranke 42 GB groß!
JA, GIGABYTE!


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> AUAAAA
> Im Spiel bringts zwar nichts - aber der HDD.... mein data.myp ist nämlich kranke 42 GB groß!
> JA, GIGABYTE!


Löschen und neu laden^^ Also mir hats geholfen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Du Glückspilz. Das einzige was es mir gebracht hat war das ich die Hausarbeit bei der Überprüfung erldigen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das ich einen Ladebildschirm überstanden habe, Hoffnung fasste das es was brachte, nur um dann 10 sekunden später meinen Desktop aufs neue zu begutachten.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Das problem mit der willkürlich immer weiter "wachsenden" data.myp hatte ich auch (60,2 G.
Ich hab mit dem Beta-Client gespielt und mir hat wer gesagt das es daran liegt.
habe dann mit den Original DvDs installiert und jez is die Größe normal bei ca 50 MB und bleibt auch so

mfg Gaga


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz. Das einzige was es mir gebracht hat war das ich die Hausarbeit bei der Überprüfung erldigen konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast mal die Grafiktreiber neu geladen? Was hast du für ein OS? Ich habe Vista 64bit und mein Sohn Vista 32bit mit einer Nvidia-Graka und wir haben keine Probleme.




gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Das problem mit der willkürlich immer weiter "wachsenden" data.myp hatte ich auch (60,2 G.
> Ich hab mit dem Beta-Client gespielt und mir hat wer gesagt das es daran liegt.
> habe dann mit den Original DvDs installiert und jez is die Größe normal bei ca 50 MB und bleibt auch so
> 
> mfg Gaga


Ach stimmt ich habe auch vom Betaclient installiert. Hmm muss an dem liegen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## BloodyLove (22. Oktober 2008)

na du bist mal nen cooler Vater......MMORPG-Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein Vater zockt lieber Crysis...
meine Söhne sind leider noch zu klein (fast 4 und fast 5-einhalb) mal sehen was die dann zocken...


----------



## Nachtrot (22. Oktober 2008)

same here
Lasst das Kaputtpatchen beginnen!


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> na du bist mal nen cooler Vater......MMORPG-Vater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heheh mein Sohn ist 9 zwar noch bissel Jung für War aber das geht schon. Der hat sogar AOC gezockt *gg Natürlich unter meiner Auffsicht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Tiegars

System: Windows 32Bit
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9550 Quadcore 2,2GHz
Ram: 4GB
Grafikkarte: MSI NX8600GT MTD256E
Board: ASUS M3N-HD/HDMI

Die Grafikkarte kann ich NICHT updaten. Ansonsten bekomme ich nachdem ich meinen Desktop sehe einen schwarzen Bildschirm und ab dann läuft nix mehr. Verzweifel daran auch schon. Falls du da etwas weißt wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Heheh mein Sohn ist 9 zwar noch bissel Jung für War aber das geht schon. Der hat sogar AOC gezockt *gg Natürlich unter meiner Auffsicht.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Egal ob unter Aufsicht oder nicht.
Minderjährige (im Sinne der USK/FSK) spielen zu lassen verurteile ich sehr. Ich hätte sogar bei einem 12jährigen ein ungutes Gefühl ob der Bilder.
Einfach ned wundern wenn mit 14 - 16 Jahren Probleme auftreten, da könnte ich dir genug Beispiele nennen (denn die probs kommen erst viel später).

Cheers


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> @ Tiegars
> 
> System: Windows 32Bit
> Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9550 Quadcore 2,2GHz
> ...


Hast du AOC gespielt und die Boot.ini angepasst?





Gortek schrieb:


> Egal ob unter Aufsicht oder nicht.
> Minderjährige (im Sinne der USK/FSK) spielen zu lassen verurteile ich sehr. Ich hätte sogar bei einem 12jährigen ein ungutes Gefühl ob der Bilder.
> Einfach ned wundern wenn mit 14 - 16 Jahren Probleme auftreten, da könnte ich dir genug Beispiele nennen (denn die probs kommen erst viel später).
> 
> Cheers



öhmm naja ich habe keine bedenken da gibt es schlimmere Bilder im Fernseher. Meine Tochter wird 16 und hat auch WOW gespielt seit dme release und noch keinen schaden davon bekommen *gg

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Es ist Grenzwertig, stimmt schon. Aber wenn er einen Freund oder bekannten hat dessen Bruder das spielt kann es auch genau so passieren das sie es da sehen und wenn der besagte Bruder nicht da ist es dort ohne Aufsicht spielen.
Ausserdem kann man einem Kind auch erklären was er dort sieht und das es nur ein Spiel ist. Schau dir die ganzen "Kinder"serien im fernsehen an. Da ist so manches mal War eher für Kinder bestimmt. Man kann Kinder nicht vor allem schützen. Wenn man das versucht entstehen eher schäden als wenn man hingeht und es ihnen vernünftig erklärt und sie unterstützt / begleitet.


----------



## oggi81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Egal ob unter Aufsicht oder nicht.
> Minderjährige (im Sinne der USK/FSK) spielen zu lassen verurteile ich sehr. Ich hätte sogar bei einem 12jährigen ein ungutes Gefühl ob der Bilder.
> Einfach ned wundern wenn mit 14 - 16 Jahren Probleme auftreten, da könnte ich dir genug Beispiele nennen (denn die probs kommen erst viel später).
> 
> Cheers


die erziehung von kindern ist denk ich mal jedem selbst überlassen die frage ist doch wie er seinem sohn beibringt mit diesen eindrücken umzugehen

ich finde eine gute aufklärung ist besser(wie ich in diesem fall hoffe) als ein "davor verstecken" da die kiddis eh früher oder später mit sowas in konntakt kommen

und im übrigen heisst es ja nicht umsonst Freiwillige selbstkonntrolle also kein muss


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe weder AoC gespielt, noch die Boot.ini angepasst.

Sollte ich, oder ist es gut das ich es nicht habe?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die selben Probleme -.-

Vor dem Hotfix, alle 3 - 6 Stunden mal nen CTD, Spiel eigentlich rucklerfrei bist auf einige Ausnahmen, wenn wirklich knapp 50 Leute im Bildschirm herumhuschen...
Seit gestern, alle 20 - 30 mins back to Desktop, sc's kaum noch spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"*An alle die Porbleme haben löscht mal die Datei data.myp und startet den Patcher neu und klickt unten alle Dateien überprüfen. Die Datei data.myp darf nicht grösser sein als 40MB ca.*"
Danke Tiegars, werd ich heute mal probieren ;D


----------



## schmand (22. Oktober 2008)

Seit dem Patch andauernd Lags (Nicht Ruckeln!).
Seit dem Patch andauernd Disconnects.
Seit dem Patch andauernd CTDs.


----------



## Torhall (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo! 

Habe leider das selbe Proplem.
Alle paar Minuten Disconect oder CTD.
Hab gestern net gezock aber da dieses Proplem wohl nun schon seit gestern besteht
wundert es mich doch das da noch nicht drauf reagiert wurde.


----------



## Feure (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe die Lösungsansätze von hier mal versucht und Ergebnis... 0!  Mit meinem Main bin ich immer noch nur eine halbe Minuten im Spiel und schwupp CtD, dass ist nicht nur nervig, sondern bringt auch Spielfrust.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storyteller (22. Oktober 2008)

Mmh, habe seit Samstag die gleichen Probleme. Nur, dass sich WAR bei mir noch zusätzlich total aufhängt und nicht einmal mehr über den Task-Manager schließen lässt. PC runterfahren klappt dann auch nur noch in den seltensten Fällen, so dass ich meist zum Reset-Knopf greifen muss.

Das Problem tritt alle 30 Sekunden bis 2 Stunden auf. Intervalle sind total zufällig gewählt, nur dass es heute noch öfter passiert als gestern. Spielen ist so nicht möglich.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Arondight- (22. Oktober 2008)

> Vor Kurzem kam es bei vielen von euch zu vermehrten Spielabstürzen oder CTDs (Crash to Desktop). Aus diesem Grund haben wir einen Patch aufgespielt, der die Stabilität wieder normalisieren sollte. Es sind hierfür keine Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern notwendig, ihr müsst also nur den Client neu starten und den Patch herunterladen, um von den Stabilitätsoptimierungen zu profitieren.
> 
> Wir verstehen, dass diese Abstürze für viele von euch ein Problem waren und danken euch für eure Geduld. Wir werden die Sache genau im Auge behalten und, wenn nötig, weitere Schritte einleiten um euren Spielspaß zu sichern.



http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de217&lang=de


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Arondight- schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de217&lang=de


Ja trotzdem sollte man die Datei data.myp löschen und dann den Pacther neu starten. Die Datei data.myp darf nicht grösser sein als 40MB ca.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## HosenMatzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte mich eigentlich nie hier anmelden, jetzt hab ichs doch.
der besagte "patch" hat wirkung.
undzwar das ich den ctd jetzt beim akzepieren der lizenz habe.
fast schon lustig... allerdings nur fast.
im endeffekt doch sehr ärgerlich.
ich habe so ziemlich alle gravierenden probleme die das spiel hat in den letzten 3 wochen mitgenommen.
es liegt nur leider weder an hard noch an sofware von meiner seite aus.
einzig positiv ist das überhaupt eine reaktion stattgefunden hat, das diese es nur NOCH SCHLECHTER gemacht hat ist ja nebensache.

ps. meine data.myp ist auf der dvd 51 mb groß, also nicht böse gemeint aber SCHWACHSINN.

hab sie trotzdem gelöscht was in nem critical error geendet ist.
also wieder neu von dvd aufgespielt.


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat der Patch geholfen. Endlich kann ich wieder zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider besteht mein Problem mit dem Treiber noch immer -.- Aber das erledigt sich wenn ich mir ne andere Grafikkarte hole.

Danke an alle für die guten Tips was die Clientabstürze angeht.


----------



## Khalem (22. Oktober 2008)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Patch geholfen. Endlich kann ich wieder zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




OH LOL ! Jetzt kann ich meinen Patcher nicht starten weil der meint mein PW wäre falsch?!?! oO

Mhm vlt liegts dran das gerade meine SPielzeit abgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dann schnell ein Abo bestellen grml...


----------



## Storyteller (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir scheint der Hotfix nicht geholfen zu haben. 10 Sekunden, nachdem ich mit meinem Char eingelogt habe, friert WAR ein und ich kann den Rechner nur noch runterfahren.

Da nicht jeder Spieler das CTD-Problem hat, liegt es vielleicht an der Hardware. Was habt Ihr für PCs?

Das ist mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo 3,16 GHz
Asus P5Q Pro
Geforce GTX 280 (Treiber-Version 178.24)
4 GByte RAM
Windows Vista 32 Bit
2x 500 GByte Samsung als Raid 0
1x 300 GByte Samsung (hier ist WAR installiert)

Verschiedene Sound-Konfigurationen ausprobiert (Audigy 2, Onboard-Sound oder USB-Headset), aber bei allen dreien das gleiche Ergebnis: Abstürze.

Habe nichts übertaktet und das System ist ganz frisch aufgesetzt. Neben WAR sind nur einige Standard-Applikationen wie Office, etc. auf der Platte. 

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Petera (22. Oktober 2008)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint der Hotfix nicht geholfen zu haben. 10 Sekunden, nachdem ich mit meinem Char eingelogt habe, friert WAR ein und ich kann den Rechner nur noch runterfahren.
> 
> Da nicht jeder Spieler das CTD-Problem hat, liegt es vielleicht an der Hardware. Was habt Ihr für PCs?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das es am PC liegt, sondern an den Servern. Mein PC ist weit aus schlechter als deiner und ich hatte heute morgen (Wegen Schlafprobleme zwischen 4 Uhr und 5 Uhr) keine Probleme. Mein Server ist sowieso wenig frequentiert und erst recht bei dieser Uhrzeit.  Einziger Punkt wo ich besser ausgestattet bin: Ich habe noch XP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann leider, oder Gott sei Dank erst in 3h den Patch ausprobieren.

Gruß

Petera


----------



## Ascían (22. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ja trotzdem sollte man die Datei data.myp löschen und dann den Pacther neu starten. Die Datei data.myp darf nicht grösser sein als 40MB ca.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Danke für den Tip, Performance ist gefühlte 50% besser geworden, und einen CTD hatte ich auch nicht (bin seit einer stunde on).


----------



## Derigon (22. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Einziger Punkt wo ich besser ausgestattet bin: Ich habe noch XP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seelig sind die Unwissenden!


----------



## Prometx (22. Oktober 2008)

hab noch einen tip,bei mir stürzts manchmal nach patchs auch ab,löscht mal euren cache ordner hat bei mir meistens geholfen.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint der Hotfix nicht geholfen zu haben. 10 Sekunden, nachdem ich mit meinem Char eingelogt habe, friert WAR ein und ich kann den Rechner nur noch runterfahren.
> 
> Da nicht jeder Spieler das CTD-Problem hat, liegt es vielleicht an der Hardware. Was habt Ihr für PCs?
> 
> ...



Hi,

mein System:

ASUS Gamenotebook G2S
http://de.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=5&...amp;modelmenu=1

Mit 4GB Memory und eine Nvidia 8600 (Treiberversion 180.10)
Betriebsystem Visat 64Bit

Habe nach dem löschen wie ich geschrieben habe der data.myp keine Probleme mehr. Versuch mal einen anderen Grafiktreiber.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sharbtur (22. Oktober 2008)

dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (22. Oktober 2008)

wenn das löschen der datei was bring gegen ctds dann sollten wir des mythic bzw goa schreiben,vielleicht können die dann da was machen damit.Oder man schreibt ein Programm das da immer löscht,wenns funktioniert werd ich des mal machen xD


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> wenn das löschen der datei was bring gegen ctds dann sollten wir des mythic bzw goa schreiben,vielleicht können die dann da was machen damit.Oder man schreibt ein Programm das da immer löscht,wenns funktioniert werd ich des mal machen xD


Nein das muss man nur einmal machen. Anscheinend ist das ein Bug das vom Betacleint her kommt. Ich habe ein Ticket im Game gemacht un der GM hatte mir diese Antwort geben.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sheldôr (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte auch häufig CTDs, seit ich den Cache-Ordner geleert und danach beim Einloggen "Dateien überprüfen" angekreuzt habe läufts wie geschmiert.

Gruss Sheldór


----------



## Petera (22. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Seelig sind die Unwissenden!



Sorry,

aber ich habe beruflich mit dem Zeug zu tun und weiß warum Vista zu wenig angenommen wird bei Firmenkunden oder warum kaum einer meiner Kollegen Vista auf seinen Arbeitsgeräten duldet. Davon, das Microsofts "Qualitätspolitik" im Serverbereich viel dazu beigetragen hat mir allgemein ein dickes Fell wegen Patches und Support zugelegt habe, will ich nicht reden. Der einzige Vorteil ist, das ich solche Probleme wie jetzt bei den nötigen Abstand waren kann und gelernt habe meine Reaktionen der Wichtigkeit anzupassen. Es ist einfach ein völlig anderes Gefühl, wenn ein wichtiger Server, von dem die Arbeit von 100 Leuten nicht mehr läuft, weil der Patch sich plötzlich nicht mehr mit der eingebauten Serverhardware versteht oder wichtige Sicherheitspatches Anwendungen ( wie zB. Lohnbuchaltungsoftware) zum Absturz bringen. Besonders die Standardfrage des Supportes, ob man den auf dem neuesten Patchstand ist lässt da ganz andere Gefühle in einem aufsteigen....

Also zu den Seeligen, wie du es verstehst, würde ich mich nicht zählen.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Derigon (22. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> aber ich habe beruflich mit dem Zeug zu tun und weiß warum Vista zu wenig angenommen wird bei Firmenkunden oder warum kaum einer meiner Kollegen Vista auf seinen Arbeitsgeräten duldet. Davon, das Microsofts "Qualitätspolitik" im Serverbereich viel dazu beigetragen hat mir allgemein ein dickes Fell wegen Patches und Support zugelegt habe, will ich nicht reden. Der einzige Vorteil ist, das ich solche Probleme wie jetzt bei den nötigen Abstand waren kann und gelernt habe meine Reaktionen der Wichtigkeit anzupassen. Es ist einfach ein völlig anderes Gefühl, wenn ein wichtiger Server, von dem die Arbeit von 100 Leuten nicht mehr läuft, weil der Patch sich plötzlich nicht mehr mit der eingebauten Serverhardware versteht oder wichtige Sicherheitspatches Anwendungen ( wie zB. Lohnbuchaltungsoftware) zum Absturz bringen. Besonders die Standardfrage des Supportes, ob man den auf dem neuesten Patchstand ist lässt da ganz andere Gefühle in einem aufsteigen....
> 
> ...



Mir geht es genau anders herum. Ich arbeite neben der Schule für ein Ingeneursbüro. Dafür benötige ich einige Programme, die alle auf x64-basis prgrammiert sind. Aber auf Grund der Kompatibilität muss es ein Windows sein. Und ich habe mit XP x64 (selbst unter SP3) NUR schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, angefangen von Programminstabilitäten bishin zu Bluescreens etc. Vista war und ist endlich mal ein x64-OS welches auch mal FUNKTIONIERT!

Aber mir geht es eigentlich nicht um Vista auf der Arbeit, sondern im privaten Bereich.

Und in diesem Bereich steht Vista mittlerweile XP in nichts nach. Das System ist stabil und die performance mit den letzten patches stark gestiegen. Auch die Treiberproblematik ist weitestgehend gelöst. 
Aber mich regen diese Leute auf, die vielleicht (aber auch nur vielleicht) zum Release von Vista EINEN Bericht gelesen haben und den (teilweisen falschen oder auf den Betabezogenen) Kram einfach nur nachblabbern, aber Vista noch nicht getestet haben und/oder es nichtmal wollen. Darauf bezog sich mein Spruch.


----------



## Pizzakarton (22. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Ich arbeite neben der Schule für ein Ingeneursbüro.



Da bist du falsch. Alfa-Telefon Münster: 0251-53 33 44

Gruss


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> Da bist du falsch. Alfa-Telefon Münster: 0251-53 33 44
> 
> Gruss



Flame = 24 Stunden Auszeit.


----------



## Rondrasil (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat der heutige patch leider nix gebracht.....flieg immer noch nach spätestens 20 mins raus. 

Auch leeren von cache und löschen von data.myp ham nix gebracht.


----------



## Petera (22. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau anders herum. Ich arbeite neben der Schule für ein Ingeneursbüro. Dafür benötige ich einige Programme, die alle auf x64-basis prgrammiert sind. Aber auf Grund der Kompatibilität muss es ein Windows sein. Und ich habe mit XP x64 (selbst unter SP3) NUR schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, angefangen von Programminstabilitäten bishin zu Bluescreens etc. Vista war und ist endlich mal ein x64-OS welches auch mal FUNKTIONIERT!
> 
> Aber mir geht es eigentlich nicht um Vista auf der Arbeit, sondern im privaten Bereich.
> 
> ...



Deinen Standpunkt kann ich jetzt verstehen. XP x64 war das erste 64-Bit von Microsoft, deswegen sind deine Probleme kein Wunder. Was die Geschäftskunden angeht, so geht denen der Wechsel zu schnell und die haben gelernt, das man besser ein paar Patches von Microsoft abwartet, bevor man auf ein Produkt von Microsoft wechselt. Außerdem hat sich soviel geändert, das manche ältere Programme nicht auf Vista laufen, aber benötigt werden. Das neue Office hat sich von der Oberfläche geändert, das sich auch altgediente User nicht mehr zurechtfinden. Es macht in diesem Bereich einfach keinen Sinn, Vista einzusetzen, zu mal der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht. Was im privaten Bereich, insbesondere durch den Druck durch Direkt X funktioniert, funktioniert nicht im Geschäftsbereich. Das hat Microsoft wohl gelernt.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## SkyCowboy (22. Oktober 2008)

Rondrasil schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der heutige patch leider nix gebracht.....flieg immer noch nach spätestens 20 mins raus.
> 
> Auch leeren von cache und löschen von data.myp ham nix gebracht.



Geht mir genauso... ASRock Dual VSTA, 2 GIG Kingston, 6300er CD, 4850er Gainward GS und n 400W Enermax NT. Anfangs gings, danach wurde es von Patch zu Patch schlechter, Grund nicht ersichtlich, Memtest bestanden, Furmark läuft ohne Murren und andere Games laufen auch tadellos. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mit ein Asus P5Q Pro zu regeln, aber nachdem hier jemand damit auch Probs hat bin ich nimmer sicher. Schade, ein schönes Spiel welches mir zumindest momentan verwehrt bleibt.

Gruß,

Sky


----------



## Dentus (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft alles glatt...seltsam


----------



## Feure (23. Oktober 2008)

seit dem client echt super wieder *freu*


----------



## HosenMatzz (23. Oktober 2008)

ich kann mich jetzt wenigstens wieder einloggen.
allerdings fliege ich nach 20 sek - 5 min wieder raus.
ich werd auch das gefühl nicht los das es am speicher liegt.
der lädt und lädt sachen bis der ctd kommt.
hab aktuell nur 1,5 gb drin aber das darf schließlich kein grund für die abstürze sein.
wenn ich den taskmanager laufen lasse steigt der speicherbedarf erst sprungartig auf etwa 800 ( klar beim laden des spiels ) und wenn man eingeloggt ist auf 1000 - 1100 ... nur leider steigt er dann immer weiter
ich glaube die speicherbenutzung ist einfach ganz, ganz schlecht programmiert atm.
ob böse publisher oder sonstwer schuld ist, wer weiß...


----------



## arieos (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hatte heute früh auch alle 30 minuten nen CTD. Dann kam der Hotfix und seitdem gehts wieder. Alles normal. Normal in dem Sinne, das der CTD nun wie immer nach ca. 3 - 4 Stunden kommt. Ich kann das immer schon erahnen, da ich auf meinem G15 Display meine Systemdaten stehen habe. Wenn der Speicher dann so bei ca. 3.3GB steht krachts. Mann merkt vorher wie die FPS in den Keller gehen .. der Ladevorgang beim zoning länger dauert. Und weg. 

Hab nen AMD64 x2 5000 BE, Asus Board, 4GB Ram ( Kingston ) , Geforce 9800 gtx+, Vista64 Ultimate SP1...  Ich finds sowieso komisch, das Call of Duty 4 mit 60fps läuft in höchsten Einstellung, aber wenn ich in Altdorf stehe gehen die fps teilweise auf 10 runter.  
Es sidn die FPS Schwankungen die ich nicht ganz verstehe. Das war selbst bei AoC nicht so schlimm. 

Naja, ich hab auch noch den Betaclient drauf. Mhh .. aber alles soweit gemacht. Cache, data.myp .. gelöscht. 

Na, schaun wa mal.


----------



## Agyros (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir haben sich die CtDs verabschiedet, dafür ruckelt es nun teilweise ganz übel :-(




Offtopic ...




Gortek schrieb:


> Egal ob unter Aufsicht oder nicht.
> Minderjährige (im Sinne der USK/FSK) spielen zu lassen verurteile ich sehr. Ich hätte sogar bei einem 12jährigen ein ungutes Gefühl ob der Bilder.
> Einfach ned wundern wenn mit 14 - 16 Jahren Probleme auftreten, da könnte ich dir genug Beispiele nennen (denn die probs kommen erst viel später).
> 
> Cheers



man kann nicht so verallgemeinern. Ich lasse meinen 12 jährigen Bruder (nach Rücksprache mit meinen Eltern, die sich aber meist auf mein Wort verlassen)
auch so manche Ab 18 Games spielen. Bei meinem gleichaltrigen Cousin hab ich dann aber auch ab 16 und teilweise 12 SPiele bei mir nicht zocken lassen, und den Eltern davon abgeraten diese zu kaufen. Nur zur Info, der kleine lässt nichtmal sein Kumpels reinschauen, solang er nicht sicher weiss, dass die das dürfen. 

Denke ich hab das gut im Griff, meinem anderen Bruder (mittlerweile 22) hats auch nicht geschadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Petera (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Löschen der data.myp sorgt bei mir für ein nicht funktionierendes Spiel. Der Patcher ersetzt die Datei nicht. Zum Glück habe ich die Datei nur verschoben. Gibt es einen besonderen Trick, die Datei zu ersetzen?

Wäre für einen Tip sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Das Löschen der data.myp sorgt bei mir für ein nicht funktionierendes Spiel. Der Patcher ersetzt die Datei nicht. Zum Glück habe ich die Datei nur verschoben. Gibt es einen besonderen Trick, die Datei zu ersetzen?
> 
> Wäre für einen Tip sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...


Moin,

ja musst unten nen Hacken reinmachen alle Dateien überprüfen^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Warxon (23. Oktober 2008)

bis jetzt hab ich keine probleme außer gestern abend loot bugs und einma pc crash im Nordland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim Samen farmen xd


----------



## gw1200 (23. Oktober 2008)

Seit gestern Abend geht's wieder (meine Data.myp hatte übrigens normale Größe).


----------



## Petera (23. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja musst unten nen Hacken reinmachen alle Dateien überprüfen^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh, darauf hätte ich selbst kommen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke Tiegars

Grüße

Petera


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, obs schon direkt gesagt wurde, aber seit heute ist n neuer Patch da:


> Vor Kurzem kam es bei vielen von euch zu vermehrten Spielabstürzen oder CTDs (Crash to Desktop). Aus diesem Grund haben wir einen Patch aufgespielt, der die Stabilität wieder normalisieren sollte. Es sind hierfür keine Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern notwendig, ihr müsst also nur den Client neu starten und den Patch herunterladen, um von den Stabilitätsoptimierungen zu profitieren.
> 
> Wir verstehen, dass diese Abstürze für viele von euch ein Problem waren und danken euch für eure Geduld. Wir werden die Sache genau im Auge behalten und, wenn nötig, weitere Schritte einleiten um euren Spielspaß zu sichern.


:arrow:  http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de217&lang=de


----------



## Nocitu (23. Oktober 2008)

ja und seitdem sind die ständigen crashes wieder weg.. nichtsdestotrotz bleiben crashes ab und an.. gestern wars wieder mal besonders ärgerlich als 30 sekunden vorm T4 Keeplord down bei 3 Leuten CTD war.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------

